# New ceramic bearings, old line sucks...



## Trout-deluxe

Recently been using Trilene. XT 12 lb line on Citica. with New ceramic bearings...which is no longer compatible...

Please suggest New line both a mono and fluorocarbon ...

T/D

(Trilene XT is great line imo )


----------



## Trout-deluxe

Excellent, will stay with Trilene, but go down to 10 and maybe 8 best. should. allow better spooling and castabilitiy .

ie bay fishing


----------

